

Hacker Typer - AndyBaker
http://hackertyper.com/

======
matteotom
If you're using this at a coffee shop (or anywhere else public): Press
CapsLock 3 times to get an "access denied" message. Press Alt 3 times to get
an "access granted" message.

------
BenoitP
Ha! I was helping a friend choose a laptop at some electronic retail shop. I
pulled that site fullscreen on a microsoft surface to goof off a bit. I then
left the green screen on.

3 minutes later the microsoft onsite seller stumbled on it, alarmed himself at
rapid space, took a picture, made a phone call and hard-rebooted it. We had a
good laugh xD.

------
gohrt
Flagged. This is affiliate spam wrapped around an otherwise cute gimmick.

------
Jugurtha
\- Looks nice. \- Putting keyboard shortcuts to referral links. \- Post on
Hacker News (great jolt of traffic). \- Enjoy coins.

It's sort of a hack..

